# Ideas : que se puede reutilizar un equipo de A.A Portatil.



## Deltaeco (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola compañeros como estamos ? estoy haciendo limpieza en el taller / laboratorio y tengo aqui que me dejo un cliente un equipo de Aire acondicionado portatil , cual funciona completo pero lo que se le destropeo fue el controlador , el enfria que conectamos el rele a mano y lo manejamos manualmente.

una foto de un equipo igual:






se podria reparar, pero la cuestion que abra que fabricar una placa de control nueva porque el micro que la maneja no se encuentra.

ahora son las cuestiones, que no se que hacer con el, yo el aire acondicionado no lo tolero mucho porque soy alergico y cuando me llega este tipo de aire estornudo como un loco, entonces mi idea ha sido ver que se le puede sacar provecho.

dicen que con el compresor de nevera se puede hacer un equipo de vacio (por ejemplo para extraer el estaño cuando se desuerda) , otra cosa que trae son 2 turbinas bastantes potentes..

me gustaria saber que opiniones tienen sobre este tema, un saludo chicos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2013)

Pues yo le ponía un 555 en astable con ciclo largo y a correr


----------



## Deltaeco (Abr 5, 2013)

muchas gracias , el tema que tendra que ser con un circuito de temperatura con desconexion, porque si no te quedas helado, imaginate durmiendo jejejej. saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 5, 2013)

aquí se venden las plaquetas universales para equipos de refrigeración,seguramente en España también los puedas conseguir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2013)

Sinó a la antigua con uno de éstos !


----------



## Deltaeco (Abr 6, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sinó a la antigua con uno de éstos !
> 
> http://www.frielectric.com/images/Termostato2610.jpg



Hola compañero, eso es un contacto mecanizado verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2013)

Eso es un termostato mecánico de aire acondicionado (de los económicos de ventana)


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 7, 2013)

Y uno de estos??


----------



## Deltaeco (Abr 7, 2013)

umm no esta mal... me gusta mas asi en digital , no se me esta dando un pequeño animo para arreglarlo,, el problema que mi cuerpo no tolera mucho el aire acondicionado , padezco una alergia y cuando entro a una tienda con el AA encendido o cambios bruscos de temperatura pues me destrozan y no paro de estornudar durante media hora.

saludos.


----------

